# Jet Lathe JWL-1236



## Perrison (Jul 27, 2012)

I came across this lathe in a local pawn shop. Off the bat i knew that $1000 was way to high and the price has since been lowered to $800. I have never used one of these and i've been kinda drawn to it. I know i may desire one in the future. How much is this worth and what would be a reasonable amount to pay. There are not any extras with this.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A Reeves drive seems problematic and I'd find a Delta with 
a belt drive unless you want to mess with the drive system.

Harbor Freight has a similar one at around 300.00.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Wah0609 beat me too recommending HF clone!

This is what new version looks like and would not pay more than $100 for that older blue model. Not sure when back in the 1990's Jet went from blue to white woodworking tools.

http://www.amazon.com/708352-JWL-1236-Woodworking-12-Inch-115-Volt/dp/B00006ANS3

You can buy it's clone new for less.

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

For that much money and maybe little more depending upon brand can buy a Midi, Delta, Jet, Rikon and bed extension that have EVS electronic speed control. Mo-better technology!


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Rikon-70-220VSR-Midi-Lathe.

give this a look.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I would pass on it. Way high even at 800. You can get a
new bench lathe for around 600 from woodcraft / rockler etc. 
Previous comments also mentioned HF lathe. I think
it was FWW that recently had reviews on midi lathes.


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

Agree with RPhillips. Look at the Rikon 70-200 or the Delta 46-460.


----------



## Perrison (Jul 27, 2012)

Right…so based on this being at a pawn shop, I can put it in law away for 20% down and still talk them down. So that lathe is worth no more than the HF clone? I doubt they will drop the price to $250 or lower


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Is the Nova Comet II any good?


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

I recently found the same Jet model and grabbed it for $450. So far it's been working fine. $800 is too high! I was even a bit hesitant at $450!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

If you are looking to save some bucks, HF has the exact same clone - for a whole lot less. In the long run, Reeves drives are nothing but trouble.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I am always amazed at the prices these things go for.. In terms of mechanical complexity, they are about the simplest machines ever made, yet command premium prices despite their simplicity. That might be a good price for the lathe compared to what new ones are going for, but there is no way I'd fork out that much for it when you can find good quality used machines elsewhere for a fraction of that price if patient. I kept an eye out for quite a while and eventually scored a 10×36 Delta for a whopping $50, and it came with all sorts of extra goodies as well (including a complete moulding cutterhead with multiple boxes of knives for my RAS!).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Jerome,

I have the jet 1236 in white. I bought it off craigslist two years ago in great shape for $300. I would caution against big power tools from harbor fright, the machining is poor and cheap bearings are just a couple of thing wrong with it. Do yourself a favor and find a name brand on craigslist. You'll probably pay more than $300 but you'll most likely will find a better lathe than the 1236 for less than $800. Good luck

Wayne


----------



## Perrison (Jul 27, 2012)

I would not more than half their asking price, with taxes. I just want to know the value if it is in good working condition


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

By no means was I suggesting a lathe from HF - junk. I was only saying the HF is a clone of the Jet, and this Jet for $1000 is way to much. I agree with Wayne, look around for a better lathe with a reasonable price. Some people who advertise on craigslist believe they have a gold plated something to stick someone with.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I would not more than half their asking price, with taxes.


Yesterday, there was one on the Madison Wisconsin CraigsList … same model in white so it is later … for $325.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a King lathe that is identical to this one. Picked it up for $60 Canadian (so like $1.37 USD) on my local kijiji (craigslist clone). The HF model, from what I hear is an excellent deal especially if you are just starting turning. This lathe isn't perfect but it will spin wood with the best of them.


----------

